

Ask Hackers, What can I use for MapReduce on Python? - eduardoflores

I've been using DRb on Ruby which makes almost trivial to implement a distributed app. But, at least for my programs, Ruby is 3x to 4x slower than Python. What can I use in Python similar to DRb?
======
johnm
Here's a note about using Hadoop in Python: [http://www.michael-
noll.com/wiki/Writing_An_Hadoop_MapReduce...](http://www.michael-
noll.com/wiki/Writing_An_Hadoop_MapReduce_Program_In_Python)

~~~
eduardoflores
Thanks! I'll check it

